# , .   -2  -3
-2  -3.  ( ) )))   .(((       -2  -3.(((

   .     -2  -3

  .
  ( ):
		1. 																								

1	     	2	436,00	50,00	21 800,00			21 800,00																	
*	 Knauf 10 		7,00			750,00	5 250,00	5 250,00																	
2	   	..	121,00	100,00	12 100,00			12 100,00																	
*	 -3		45,00			50,00	2 250,00	2 250,00																	
*	  "",30.		3,00			1 200,00	3 600,00	3 600,00	


 -2,     -                  ? ?
  -3      :



..    ,   -2   ,   ..?
   -3   ()     , ..             .       ,     .
    -       ?
!
.   .

----------

.    .

----------

.  ,   ))) ,   -  .

----------


## spring79

> .    .


 , .       ?  )

----------

> -2  -3.  ( ) )))   .(((       -2  -3.(((
> 
>    .     -2  -3
> 
>   .
>   ( ):
> 		1. 																								
> 
> 1	     	2	436,00	50,00	21 800,00			21 800,00																	
> ...


1.   2,3     Excel.
2.          ,    . :    Excel!
3.    ,  ,         ( , 2, , 3).
4.     -2      .  . .      - 150 .,    50 ..
5.  -2,      -3.
6.      ,   .    .

----------

, , . 
7.  -3    .  ,    ,    .     ,                      .
8.  ,       .

----------

